# iPod et iSync de la grosse merde!!



## nicfortin (9 Avril 2004)

Salut tout le monde!
Je ne peux plus me retenir "montée de lait" exige!!

Je vous racontre pourquoi iSync c'est de la câlisse de marde!
(En passant, je suis canadien français donc rier tant que vous voudrez de mon language un peu "joual" pour vous chers amis Européen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )
Je n'ai pas de iPod et jamais je paierai aussi cher pour cette merde!
Je ne comprends pas comment les "tweets" de Cuppertino on pu concevoir une gestion (l'OS) aussi merdique que cela!  Je m'explique; l'autre jour mon ami viens chez moi (petite explication il n'a pas "encore" de Mac, mais il a un iPod qu'il utilise essentiellement comme agenda électronique et support de données personnelles) donc il connecte son iPod sur mon Mac. HEUREUSEMENT cette fois-ci après l'avoir appris trop tard la dernière fois j'avais décoché la case de synchro dans iTune. La première fois il a perdu quelques 7Gig de musique vraiment pas fort. Première montée de lait contre l'iPod! Stupide cette sync auto par défaut et de plus à sens unique! Ok je peux comprendre au nom du droit d'auteur etc que l'on ne puisse copier à double sens, mais merde pourquoi ne pas l'inclure d'origine peuisque internet est rempli de freeware et shareware qui te donne la possibilité de le faire????????
Mais ça c'est du passé c'était l'automne passée et j'ai "passé l'éponge" depuis, que voulez-vous j'aime trop Mac.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je reviens à l'autre jour, donc cette fois-ci pas de perte de MP3, il viens pour éditer son carnet d'adresse et surtout faire un backup de ses données.
Je lui explique qu'il doit prendre iSync bla bla , je ne le connais pas, jamais utilisé tu me diras ce que tu en penses etc...
Tabarnac!!! ENCORE CE CÂLISSE DE DÉFAUT!!!!  Synchro à sens unique non mais c'est quoi cette ostie d'affaire là?????
Mon ami à tout perdu ces contact et ses rendez-vous etc...
Voulez-vous ben me dire c'est qui le crisse de con qui a décidé que moi si je pars en voyage d'affaire et reviens à la maison mon iPod plein de nouveaux contatcs, rendez-vous, réunion, name it, je ne puisse pas synchroniser le tout avec mon Mac????  Voyons ça se peut pas c't'affaire là!! Il faut absolument pouvoir faire une synchro bidirectionnelle en utilisant une méthode de sorte que l'iPod ET le Mac se synchronisent en prenant les "nouvelles données" de chacun, sinon c'est quoi le but de synchroniser alors ???

Dites-moi que je me trompe et que je ne connais pas assez iSync SVP!!

*Sinon désolé mais l'iPod c'est vraiment de la crisse de marde!! *





J'attends vos réactions avec impatience.

nicfortin
" Ici, on ne s'enfle pas la tête avec notre équipement informatique... "


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Avril 2004)

je suis très content de mon iPod 20 Go ...tout marche bien ,et comme je suis tres content ,je viens de me commander les écouteurs in ear pour améliorer encore le son...
la syncro marche tres bien chez moi...


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2004)

c'est ptêt parce que j'ai bien lu les forums que je n'ai aucun problème

je sauvegarde les mises à jour des carnets d'adresses d'un mac et je glisse le fichier sur l'autre via l'ipod et les 3 sont à jour sans .Mac

pour les fichiers sons, c'est balot, mais c'est depuis le premier iMac et pour empêcher le piratage.

pas eu ce problème alors que 3 machines et un ipod d'occaz pourtant (et encore chargé)


----------



## Foguenne (10 Avril 2004)

Reste calme, respire, ça va aller... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand tu synchronises ton iPod avec un mac via iSync, avant de directement appuyer sur "synchroniser", lis ce que l'on te propose.
Tu verras que tu peux choisir.
1. soit mettre tous les calendriers et le carnet d'adresse du mac dans l'iPod (ce qui supprime ce qui est déjà dans l'iPod)

2. soit tu fais une synchronisation qui rajoute dans l'iPod les calendriers du mac et le carnet d'adresse du mac ET qui rajoute dans le mac les calendrier et le carnet d'adresse de l'iPod dans le mac. (un échange de données en gros)

3. soit tu fais une synchronisation qui ajoute au mac tous les calendriers et le carnet d'adresse de l'iPod dans le mac (ça efface les données déjà présente dans le mac.

Vu que je n'ai pas mon iPod sous la main, je ne peux pas te dire les termes exacts mais en gros, c'est ça.

C'est très pratique quand tu dois réinstaller une machine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oups, j'ai comme un doute, ça sa marche avec la synchro avec le compte .mac mais avec l'iPod je ne suis plus sur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je contrôle demain.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2004)

<font color="teal">Comme vous vous prenez la tête...

Vous allez dans votre carnet d'adresse sur le Mac et vous importez vos fiches, tout simplement...  ( "importer" ou Pomme + O )
Je l'ai fait, ça marche, et après j'ai synchronisé et il ne change que les fiches qui ont été modifiées sur l'iPod...

On sait accéder au données dans les 2 sens, même si ce n'est pas nécessairement à tout les coups avec iSync (heureusement d'ailleurs, sinon parfois ça mettrait une plombe). </font>


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2004)

_-
J'me boirais bien une ch'tite Kriek Bellevue moah... 
_ 

moi aussi choupette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on y va ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  _-
> J'me boirais bien une ch'tite Kriek Bellevue moah...
> _
> 
> ...



regardez moi le celui la !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme il en profite pour draguer ,le ALEM ouhhhhh!!!


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> regardez moi le celui la !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rassure-toi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je connais déja la mignonne "chose moderne" !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> rassure-toi.
> 
> ...



ahhhhhh ,bon!!
elle est mignonne???
déjà elle a un mac et un ipod ,donc c'est une personne de qualité!


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhhh ,bon!!
> elle est mignonne???
> déjà elle a un mac et un ipod ,donc c'est une personne de qualité!



minute papillon


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  _-
> J'me boirais bien une ch'tite Kriek Bellevue moah...
> _
> 
> ...



Quand tu veux...


----------



## nicfortin (11 Avril 2004)

Super voilà le genre de réponse que j'attendais!

Merci, next time que mon ami s'amène avec son Pod je l'essaie

Thank you ben gros.


----------



## Biroman (11 Avril 2004)

Serieusement, moi je comprends tout à fait la critique au sujet d'isync.
Il faut foirer sa synchro une ou deux fois avant de bien comprendre comment ca marche...
Effectivement, avec le ipod le carnet d'adresse remplace automatiquement celui du iPod. Il n'y a pas d'autre choix !
Cela s'explique par le fait que les contacts sont personnels en principe, et qu'on ne les partage pas. Les contacts ne pouvant etre ajoutés directement via l'iPod, tout nouveau contact dans l'ordi est ajouté dans l'iPod.

Néanmoins il y a une fonction très utile dans iSync c'est : Appareils / "Revenir à la dernière synchronisation". Ca sert quand on a fait une fausse manip.


Et pour faire des transports iPod --&gt; Carnet d'Adresse, il faut importer les Vcards qui se trouve dans le dossier "contacts" du disque de l'iPod.

Ciao todos


----------

